# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  BMW Hrvatska, Jugoslavia, Serbia/Montenegro, Russia

## MasterAdmin

http://www.bmw.hr/ http://www.bmw.co.yu/ http://www.bmw.ru/ 
It helps to compare the local versions of the site and maybe learn a few phrases, like BMW motto "Zadovoljstvo u voznji" (sorry, don't have that z with a tick above it).

----------

